# Is there really a snowblower shortage?



## Pinkray (Oct 22, 2021)

I read some posts about a current shortage of snowblowers. Have others experienced a shortage shopping for a snowblower?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes.

Look through recently posted threads... supply is short in many areas, and used machines are bringing great prices.

Also, welcome to SBF.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

There are many good deals on Marketplace if you know what to look for, especially if you are mechanically inclined and can turn a wrench.

I never in my life purchased a brand new machine from a store. All mine were free, with a couple exceptions where I paid real cheap.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Most of the blowers available at Ariens dealers around me are last years models, which you can easily tell since they updated their look this year. I would expect most others are too. That's thanks to a mild winter last year. So there's not exactly a shortage around me, but model selection is pretty slim.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would say the only shortage is in brand new machines. there is no shortage of use machines.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I've been using the on-hand 2-stage gas quantity at the Scarborough, Maine Lowes store as an indicator; only 11 available today. 134 in November last year, and over 200 in 2019.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Well lets put it this way, I was at Menard's a few days ago. They have about 10-12 machines there and "NO" snow blower parts, no belts, shoes and sheer pins, Nothing!. Last year at this time the store was all stocked up, I am sure all those parts are on a container out in the ocean and will be here by next June, lol.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Yep, definitely a shortage. Especially for higher end blowers from the likes of Honda, Ariens, and Toro.
I have noticed some stock in big box stores of the troybuilt, yardworks, toro and husqvarna, but typically the smaller, lower end models and the higher end-larger engine models have very low availability online and in store.

Same old with Honda around here as last year, with stock being gobbled up basically as soon as units arrive. Does seem the local Honda dealer has got more shipments compared to last year. Local Ariens dealer is selling stock quick too.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

crazzywolfie said:


> i would say the only shortage is in brand new machines. there is no shortage of use machines.


Shortage of new YES. Shortage of reasonable used, ABSOLUTELY. 

Just looked locally, and looking at Ariens pro machines on craigslist, see a few 10-15 years old, techumseh engines, $1700 +  Acouple of year old Pro hydro 28 for $2800


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Looking at the supply chain problems facing the manufacturing industries of things that move with an engine, if there isn’t already a snowblower shortage, then there will be one soon.

Like many situations, if the question comes: “Is there a (insert negative situation here) happening now?”, then the time to act has probably already passed.

That’s one lesson that only gets clearer with age and experience 😀


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

After seeing what's out there at the local big box stores here in MN. after we get the 1st big snow blast the used market will go crazy. Was at a local Home Depot today for paint to spray my Cub Cadet and they had 5 snow blowers and the floor sales guys said they don't expect many more.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes the procrastinators will be flooding the stores/dealers looking for machines after the first big snow fall, just like every other year. 

Many owners who shut down their machine after it's last use last winter and who haven't touched it since will find their machines won't start or have other issues and will be calling dealers and repair shops wanting it fixed ASAP. After finding out that it will be at least a month before they can look at it, they will also be heading out to the stores/dealers to get a new machine.

I think the used machine market will explode after the first big snow fall in most areas and it won't take long before there are very slim pickings on the used market.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Not sure where you guys are but in CT [at least where I am] there is still a decent amount of stock at both box stores near me [average 10 in stock for average of 5 machines offered]. I don't know about the specialty places and to be honest I shop at the local Ace in town and I don't think they've switched over to winter yet. I am sure there will be shortages after the first big snowfall [whenever we get it], but I feel like stock of equipment [over $400 or so] at the average store has been less and less over the last few years. I don't think companies want to overstock the box stores when they can easily shift inventory from a big DC in the state, some stores will move more than others. Just a thought.
Personally, if you wait until after September to look at your snowblower or buy one, you are already too late and will pay the price, to some degree.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> I think the used machine market will explode after the first big snow fall


I agree, I was thinking that today as well.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

I, was told by the dealer not far from me. Arens wants them to order a truck load, no small bussness can do that. Not able to get Hondas at all. Sooo, he is not selling any this year.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Northeast Dave said:


> Not sure where you guys are but in CT [at least where I am] there is still a decent amount of stock at both box stores near me [average 10 in stock for average of 5 machines offered]. I don't know about the specialty places and to be honest I shop at the local Ace in town and I don't think they've switched over to winter yet. I am sure there will be shortages after the first big snowfall [whenever we get it], but I feel like stock of equipment [over $400 or so] at the average store has been less and less over the last few years. I don't think companies want to overstock the box stores when they can easily shift inventory from a big DC in the state, some stores will move more than others. Just a thought.
> Personally, if you wait until after September to look at your snowblower or buy one, you are already too late and will pay the price, to some degree.


I'm in central CT, and see very low inventory here. Usually dozens of machines in stock, but barely anything on floors, Zero ariens today, just like their online inventory being zero, Toro 518's in stock, but only a single 2 stage.


----------



## davepb (Mar 13, 2021)

Lowes and Fleet Farm in Mn. have lots of Ariens blowers on the floor. FF are new models, Lower a mix of new and last years. They are both asking big bucks.30in EFI deluxe $2000 at Lowes, FF $2000 30in for deluxe non EFI, 28in deluxe $1400


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

davepb said:


> Lowes and Fleet Farm in Mn. have lots of Ariens blowers on the floor. FF are new models, Lower a mix of new and last years. They are both asking big bucks.30in EFI deluxe $2000 at Lowes, FF $2000 30in for deluxe non EFI, 28in deluxe $1400


Those prices OMG


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Down to only eight 2-stage gas machines today at the Scarborough, Maine Lowes...
3 Ariens Compact 24
5 Craftsman


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

From the dealers and big box stores I’ve talked to in town, it appears like most have gotten an initial shipment of 2022 blowers, although some have gotten smaller shipments then normal. But at least they have blowers. The difference this year is that almost nobody feels like they will get additional units. So once those panic “get it before the storm hits” customers buy up the units sitting on the floor people are going to be out of luck. MTD, Toro, Ariens. All the dealers are in the same boat. At least where I am in Minnesota.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

I was at an ACE on Sunday, only 1 two stage Toro in stock.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

My local dealer has 4 Honda's and 15 Husky's but we have not had our first snow yet.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Stopped by the largest dealer in my area for a part on Saturday. I don't know what they had out back in storage but the showroom was full of machines. Single stage and duel stage of all sizes from Toro, Simplicity, and Honda.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JJG723 said:


> I don't know what they had out back in storage but the showroom was full of machines.


Salem, right? They used witchcraft...


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

tabora said:


> Salem, right? They used witchcraft...


LoL. Unfortunately the dealer is in the next city over in Beverly. So no magic spells to conjure up snowblowers 😂.

Fun fact: The majority of the witchcraft you would read about in history books actually never even happened in what is modern Salem. Back then Salem was much larger and was known as Salem Village. Most of the "witchcraft" went down in what is now the town of Danvers.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JJG723 said:


> Fun fact: The majority of the witchcraft you would read about in history books actually never even happened in what is modern Salem. Back then Salem was much larger and was known as Salem Village. Most of the "witchcraft" went down in what is now the town of Danvers.


Interestingly, one of my wife's ancestors was Sarah Averill Wildes who was condemned for the practice of witchcraft in Salem Village. In November 1649, Sarah was arrested for "too great intimacy with Thomas Wardell" in nearby Ipswich, which may be why she married so much later than most of her contemporaries. In May 1663 she was accused of the lesser offense of "wearing a silk scarf", also in Ipswich. A few months later, Sarah married John Wildes on 23 November 1663 in Topsfield, Essex County, Massachusetts, when she was 36 years old. They had just one child. John had previously been married to Priscilla Gould Wildes, with whom he had nine children, and Priscilla had died in April 1663, just six months before. Sarah was executed by hanging in Salem, Massachusetts, on July 19, 1692.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Went to a small Honda dealer last week. A 928, 1332, 724, and two single stagers in the shop and all were sold.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm seeing many on Craigslist (keeping eyes as I have one up there myself.) What stands out is a Honda HS1132TA for $2,895 in southwest Michigan.

Scratch that, just saw a brand new 2021 Honda HSS1332ATD for $4,897 in Chicagoland.

I've sold full size, V8 cars in immaculate condition with new tires for half that price! And I can't see myself ever spending that much on "new" yard equipment unless it was a business expense.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Who in there right mind would spend 5000.00 on a snow blower .... wow


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Blaine B. said:


> I'm seeing many on Craigslist (keeping eyes as I have one up there myself.) What stands out is a Honda HS1132TA for $2,895 in southwest Michigan.
> 
> Scratch that, just saw a brand new 2021 Honda HSS1332ATD for $4,897 in Chicagoland.
> 
> I've sold full size, V8 cars in immaculate condition with new tires for half that price! And I can't see myself ever spending that much on "new" yard equipment unless it was a business expense.


agree. I would not either. around here a young man with some ambition can make a small fortune in a weekend blowing snow. sold a guy a honda 1132 for 2k and he made that back in 3 weekends. That would be just about the only reason I could justify the cost. 

bought an old 80 years ago for $300 and I used to make $70-100 a driveway or just berms for the fun of it.

easy-peasy beer and pizza money. 

don't do that anymore unless an emergency for a neighbor and do it for free. still get cookies , beer, steaks etc from people.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> agree. I would not either. around here a young man with some ambition can make a small fortune in a weekend blowing snow. sold a guy a honda 1132 for 2k and he made that back in 3 weekends. That would be just about the only reason I could justify the cost.
> 
> bought an old 80 years ago for $300 and I used to make $70-100 a driveway or just berms for the fun of it.
> 
> ...


Last winter I did a few snow shoveling jobs when it was slow and I was bored. I couldn't see getting any more than $30-$35 a driveway from my experience. Who's paying $75-$100? I know some people doing them for $20.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Blaine B. said:


> Last winter I did a few snow shoveling jobs when it was slow and I was bored. I couldn't see getting any more than $30-$35 a driveway from my experience. Who's paying $75-$100? I know some people doing them for $20.


Depends on the driveway. Some of the drive ways on the uphill neighborhoods here are at least a few hundred feet long, wide and steep. Plus sidewalk. I wouldn’t do it for less than 100.00. No way.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Darkwoods said:


> Depends on the driveway. Some of the drive ways on the uphill neighborhoods here are a few hundred feet long, wide and steep. I wouldn’t do it for less than 100.00. No way.


I did some pretty huge driveways and sidewalks for $30-$35. And I did them all by hand with a shovel. When the big snow came I quit, but they still wanted me to come back for $35. No thanks. I don't have an easy or quick way to haul a machine.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Blaine B. said:


> I did some pretty huge driveways and sidewalks for $30-$35. And I did them all by hand with a shovel. When the big snow came I quit, but they still wanted me to come back for $35. No thanks. I don't have an easy or quick way to haul a machine.


My girlfriend was paying 50 bucks a pop, maybe more for the drive way, two years ago, and it’s 150 feet long, sloped and u-shaped. Guess it depends where you live and how much it’s snowing.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Blaine B. said:


> I did some pretty huge driveways and sidewalks for $30-$35. And I did them all by hand with a shovel. When the big snow came I quit, but they still wanted me to come back for $35. No thanks. I don't have an easy or quick way to haul a machine.


I quote a price and they either say yay or nay. most times they give me more than I ask. I guess it depends on where you live.
don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I quote a price and they either say yay or nay. most times they give me more than I ask. I guess it depends on where you live.
> don't sell yourself short.


Someone quite literally got upset with me and yelled that I was a scammer wanting that much, last winter.🤔


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Blaine B. said:


> Someone quite literally got upset with me and yelled that I was a scammer wanting that much, last winter.🤔


I guess that's the difference between Indiana and the Lake Tahoe area in California... @orangputeh sees some big snow out his way. And deep pockets.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I charge $30 - $100 for a residential property per storm depending on the snow conditions.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Who in there right mind would spend 5000.00 on a snow blower .... wow


A few people.

The HSS724CTD in Canada is approaching 5 grand after taxes. The 928 and 1332 are over 5 grand after taxes this year in BC.

The hybrid HM1336CTD is 10k after taxes.

Yamaha 28 wide (1028) has an msrp of 5100.00 in Canada.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I never had contracts. people would come to me. say they are going out of town for a week and ask if i would keep their drive clear.
Or I would drive around the hood with the Honda in back of truck.
come along a person shovelling a berm ( which can take 1-2 hours ) and would say I'd clean it for a 20
They were so happy I would get 40 or more out of appreciation.
Drives were more. 
I turned down a lot of work.just did it for extra moulah.
It averaged out to 40-50 an hour and sometimes more. ( just guessing )
Would gas up the truck, keep about a third aside for snowblower and the rest for fun.
That little 300 honda paid for itself many many times over.
Never kept records. 
Was fun.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> I never had contracts. people would come to me. say they are going out of town for a week and ask if i would keep their drive clear.
> Or I would drive around the hood with the Honda in back of truck.
> come along a person shovelling a berm ( which can take 1-2 hours ) and would say I'd clean it for a 20
> They were so happy I would get 40 or more out of appreciation.
> ...


I have done the same thing. My parents did not raise any house plants. Can't stand to sit and do nothing. Gets me out of the house, I get fresh air and exersise, plus I make a few bucks. I, have always said. Pro sports is for people that have nothing to do. I, can not imagin staying to the house, on a beatufal day watching sports.


----------



## Bob O (Oct 16, 2020)

They're probably all sitting in container ships anchored off Pacific ports waiting to be unloaded! Should be done by May!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

If you think there's a shortage now, wait till the first long tracked snowstorm on the easy coast.


----------



## davepb (Mar 13, 2021)

Not a bad way to go in Mn.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Went to a local Delarship today to get a tube for my LT. There were pleanty of snow blowers. Cub Cadet, and a few others.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I never had contracts. people would come to me. say they are going out of town for a week and ask if i would keep their drive clear.
> Or I would drive around the hood with the Honda in back of truck.
> come along a person shovelling a berm ( which can take 1-2 hours ) and would say I'd clean it for a 20
> They were so happy I would get 40 or more out of appreciation.
> ...


In my city and likely many others it is illegal to prospect for lawn or snow removal service. Now I'm sure it takes a formal complaint of some sort as cops aren't actively investigating this serious crime alone, but it's definitely on the books.

Likely the big lawn service companies that pay bonds to the city in order to be able to work (heh, land of the free!) got pissed that small time kids were undercutting them. But there are likely other things because sometimes this prospecting is really used by thugs to case the neighborhood and find out who lives where and can be used as cover when door knocking for home invasions.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

tabora said:


> Interestingly, one of my wife's ancestors was Sarah Averill Wildes who was condemned for the practice of witchcraft in Salem Village. In November 1649, Sarah was arrested for "too great intimacy with Thomas Wardell" in nearby Ipswich, which may be why she married so much later than most of her contemporaries. In May 1663 she was accused of the lesser offense of "wearing a silk scarf", also in Ipswich. A few months later, Sarah married John Wildes on 23 November 1663 in Topsfield, Essex County, Massachusetts, when she was 36 years old. They had just one child. John had previously been married to Priscilla Gould Wildes, with whom he had nine children, and Priscilla had died in April 1663, just six months before. Sarah was executed by hanging in Salem, Massachusetts, on July 19, 1692.


Good morning Tabora,

I finished reading "Witches" a while ago and I was very impressed with the authors work on the subject.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Oneacer said:


> Who in there right mind would spend 5000.00 on a snow blower .... wow


I would if it was a Zaugg Snow Bear or Zaugg Snow Beast and I lived in heavy snow country like Donner Pass or Stevens Pass.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Blaine B. said:


> In my city and likely many others it is illegal to prospect for lawn or snow removal service. Now I'm sure it takes a formal complaint of some sort as cops aren't actively investigating this serious crime alone, but it's definitely on the books.
> 
> Likely the big lawn service companies that pay bonds to the city in order to be able to work (heh, land of the free!) got pissed that small time kids were undercutting them. But there are likely other things because sometimes this prospecting is really used by thugs to case the neighborhood and find out who lives where and can be used as cover when door knocking for home invasions.


In my town, any canvassing is legal. There is no leash law, and there's right to farm, hang out your clothes etc. Its called freedom !! People largely police themselves with few problems. Suits me.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Blaine B. said:


> In my city and likely many others it is illegal to prospect for lawn or snow removal service. Now I'm sure it takes a formal complaint of some sort as cops aren't actively investigating this serious crime alone, but it's definitely on the books.
> 
> Likely the big lawn service companies that pay bonds to the city in order to be able to work (heh, land of the free!) got pissed that small time kids were undercutting them. But there are likely other things because sometimes this prospecting is really used by thugs to case the neighborhood and find out who lives where and can be used as cover when door knocking for home invasions.


Exactly right and this is what happened to me a couple years ago. A formal complaint was made to the town that I was operating an illegal repair business out of my garage.

The claims were outrageous and vastly exaggerated which I will not get into .

The facts were simple.
The charges were technically true.
Yes I did one or 2 repairs for money per MONTH!. Sometimes more during snowstorms. Was paid in money, beer, cookies , and steaks.
Yes, I did and still sell snowblowers that I rebuild or sometimes rescue from the landfill.In the latter case I give them away FREE.
90% plus of the machines I work on daily are my own. 

The town compliance offer came out and threatened me with fines unless I bought a "home occupation permit" for $700 yearly and registered myself as a business.
I politely declined ( while in my head I was seething ).

Anyways, I am not sure who filed the formal complaint. A neighbor? Another shop? which I can not imagine since the shops around my way are backed up for weeks most of the time.

land of the free? where do you get that? 

long gone. 

people are WATCHING.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

For awhile I used to do minor automotive repair, mostly brake jobs, out of my garage. Never had a complaint lodged against me but I always figured it was possible. Although I never had that constant of a flow of vehicles coming and going. But then again it sounds like you didn't EITHER!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks like these folks in NH just got some new Honda stock in. Here's one example:

*Nault's Powersports
Ask for: Internet Sales
☎ (603) 669-7220*
420 2nd St Manchester, NH 03102
*Honda Power Equipment HSS1332ATD Snow Blower
Price: $4,099.00
Make:* Honda Power Equipment
*Model:* HSS1332ATD Snow Blower
*Stock Number:* HP2002154
*VIN:* SAFA-2002154
*Condition:* New


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I ordered a set of armor skids skids sized to fit the garden way snow blower I have and
I look forward to killing off the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER without fighting with the 
(_&^%^&_( paving job they did on the road the last two times.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Local snow contractors charge between $75 and $150 per event, for driveways between 25 and 75 feet long, two cars wide. You get front entry walk with that. One has a $400/year "unlimited" plan.

I was an early teenager when I bought my first snowblower new for a very precious sum of about $125. That was about 100x minimum wage at the time. It turned out to be a great investment, with purchase costs recovered in less than a month. I went from shoveling four drives before dawn to clearing twenty with the machine. I'd come back and shovel the walks after school. It was a good business lesson, and illustrated the benefits of serious PM to make sure I didn't miss any.

If I needed the money I could keep way busier during storms here. But there's no need to try and get into a price war with the summer landscaping and construction guys who need to feed their families off-season. I do several more-senior neighbors' drives for free as it is, plus a few hundred feet of our private street in concert with a neighbor with a blade on his lawn tractor.

Like others have shared, I've hosted Saturday clinics for local car-club members. Bring your parts, use my lift and tools, have an experienced pair of eyes looking over your shoulder. That usually happens after I figure out how to do something interesting on one of mine, then invite others to do the same service on theirs. In this litigious age though, visitors sign a standard liability release. Our HOA has rules about parking outside and even having the garage doors open, so things are pretty low-key here. Neighbors have no concerns when they need something done, so far so good.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> Exactly right and this is what happened to me a couple years ago. A formal complaint was made to the town that I was operating an illegal repair business out of my garage.
> 
> The claims were outrageous and vastly exaggerated which I will not get into .
> 
> ...


Just a reminder to me that I like my two goldens, and most dogs in fact, better than humans….


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

dr bob said:


> Our HOA has rules about parking outside and even having the garage doors open


As Groucho Marx said, "I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member". I could never live anywhere with an HOA, just on general principles... I barely tolerate living in a town with strict zoning laws, but at least they have to _follow_ the law. HOAs can do whatever they want. I had a hard enough time dealing with my Dad's condo board trying to get a generator installed and a deck built over the patio.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

tabora said:


> As Groucho Marx said, "I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member". I could never live anywhere with an HOA, just on general principles... I barely tolerate living in a town with strict zoning laws, but at least they have to _follow_ the law. HOAs can do whatever they want. I had a hard enough time dealing with my Dad's condo board trying to get a generator installed and a deck built over the patio.


Do not know what HOA is but, I know about condo assns. Now way would I live in one. To me condo is the same as communisum.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Plan - B said:


> Do not know what HOA is


Home Owners Association


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

tabora said:


> Home Owners Association


That was simple. Thanks.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

My HOA is the only barrier between me and a backyard shed I've been wanting to build. If only Google satellite view doesn't pick it up, I've would have built it behind a row of evergreen trees already.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Plan - B said:


> Do not know what HOA is but, I know about condo assns. Now way would I live in one. To me condo is the same as communisum.





tabora said:


> Home Owners Association


Close... village mafia is more like it. Harsh rules and the kickback to the bosses is a killer.

Ain't got no time fo' dat'. 😎


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

aa335 said:


> My HOA is the only barrier between me and a backyard shed I've been wanting to build. If only Google satellite view doesn't pick it up, I've would have built it behind a row of evergreen trees already.


Unless you live in the 4th reich, I think you’d be fine as long as it’s not obnoxious. Our HOA allows them but they must match the color and design of the house.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Plan - B said:


> Do not know what HOA is but, I know about condo assns. Now way would I live in one. To me condo is the same as communisum.


Same thing, POA = HOA, property owners and homeowners associations. If you've noticed, most all NEW subdivision developments have HOAs, and $400,000+ homes have microscopic yards. _"You'll own nothing and be happy!"_


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

aa335 said:


> My HOA is the only barrier between me and a backyard shed I've been wanting to build. If only Google satellite view doesn't pick it up, I've would have built it behind a row of evergreen trees already.


Paint a tree on the roof.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

dr bob said:


> Paint a tree on the roof.


Good thing the surrounding trees are evergreens. Same paint year round.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> My HOA is the only barrier between me and a backyard shed I've been wanting to build. If only Google satellite view doesn't pick it up, I've would have built it behind a row of evergreen trees already.





dr bob said:


> Paint a tree on the roof.





aa335 said:


> Good thing the surrounding trees are evergreens. Same paint year round.


Shed camouflage!


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> Shed camouflage!


I could live there in a heartbeat…..


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> Shed camouflage!


I like this one. Going to need plant more trees around it.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

What is HOA


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

I was faced with a storage problem when I got divorced, I had to come up with something quick and cheap. Well that only made two winters not even two whole years. Then I got creative.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Plan - B said:


> What is HOA


Homeowners ASSociation. Emphasis on the asshats that typically run them.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Why any one would live in a HOA is beyond me. I bought my house and my land. I am in charge.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Beanhead said:


> Then I got creative.


Indeed you did, nice work!
I have 2 of those rounded popups that so far are holding up well, (12 x 24 and a 10 x 10 both are ShelterLogic)....knock on wood...


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

I think I pulled the cover too tight when I put it up. I have a friend that has one under trees, he is going on 8 years. Another friend got 4 years out of his, I bought the frame from him, his was twenty feet mine is 24 feet. I was worried about snow load so I doubled up the frame work, now it’s more like 2 feet on center.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

sledman8002002 said:


> Indeed you did, nice work!
> I have 2 of those rounded popups that so far are holding up well, (12 x 24 and a 10 x 10 both are ShelterLogic)....knock on wood...


I’ll pass on the Quonset hut however……..


----------

